# my fishes tail is falling off!!!!help me!



## mobyme809 (Apr 28, 2008)

About 5 monthes ago,i purchased my 5 th betta fish.I just love them!my fishes name is moby.he is a crowntail.when i frist got him,he had long beautiful fins and a radiant,long blueish tail.i feed him color enhancing food once a day.but recently,his tail has become rather short.its like part of it has just fallen off.his tail is now half as short as it was.and this algae type stuff is coming out of the ends of his tail.what should i do?this has never happened with any of my other fish!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Fin rot. What size tank, how often do you do water changes and what amount?


----------



## mobyme809 (Apr 28, 2008)

this whole thing just kind of scared me because i have had at least 5 betta fish before and this has never happened with any of them!his tail was so long and now its like almost gone!i change the water once a week.the tank is normal sized i guess.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

it can be cured with good water quality and specific fin rot meds or basic atibiotics at your lfs


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello,
My betta fish that I just got from the pet store also has fin rot. I am using Melafix and it seems to be improving. Fortunately, I new right away that he had fin rot and was able to catch it when it was just a slight dark discoloration on the tip of his tail. Because yours is a more advanced case, I would try either Maracyn-Two, Tetracycline, Jungle Fungus Clear, or Jungle Fungus Eliminator because these all treat gram negative bacterial infections which is what fin rot is. Remember to keep the water pristine during treatment and minimize stress. Good Luck!
Kim


----------

